# Barsche grillen



## Dude (31. Juli 2002)

Hi,

eigentlich praktiziere ich meistens C&R, will zur Grillparty aber vielleicht doch mal Fisch probieren. Meine Frage: Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten, Barsche zu grillen, in Alufolie z.B.
Für eine ausführliche Beschreibung wäre ich dankbar, auch was geeignete Grösse der Fische, das Entschuppen oder Hautabziehen angeht, bin da ziemlich unerfahren.

Gruss
Dude


----------



## Franky (31. Juli 2002)

Hi Dude,

Barsche sind erstklassig zum Grillen in Alufolie geeignet!!! *mjammi*
Am besten einfach ohne Schnickschnack mit ein paar Kräuter und einem Stückerl Butter stramm in die Folie einwickeln und ruff uffn Rost!  Vorher ausgenommen und Kopp ab - versteht sich... Ich mach auch meistens noch die Flossen ab, damit die Folie besser passt! 
Schuppen oder Hautabziehen brauchst Du dabei nicht. Die Kammschuppen sitzen eh so fest, daß ich das Schuppen erst gar nicht anfange. Nur von Filets wird die Haut abgezogen, bevor sie in die Pfanne kommen. Auf dem Grill hatte ich diese allerdings noch nicht. Leider...
Aber ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, daß man die Dinger in den Fischzangen bei ganz geringer Hitze und mit Marinade beträufelt ganz legger hinbekommt... :q

Zur Größe: ideal sind Barsche zwischen 30 und 35 cm! Grössere wirst Du kaum schnell bekommen, kleinere lohnen sich nicht!


----------



## Dude (1. August 2002)

Hi Franky,

danke zunächst mal für Deine Tipps!
Hab` aber noch ne Frage: Wie kann ich die Barsche am besten für ca. 2-3 Tage einfrieren? Ausnehmen und einfach in den Gefrierbeutel?

Gruss
Dude


----------



## Oldenburger (1. August 2002)

Hallo Dude,
Ich habe Barsche immer in unseren Urlauben in Schweden gegrillt. (Man fängt dort einfach mehr :q ).Wir haben sie erst in Alufolie gegrillt sind aber nachher dazu übergegangen sie direkt auf den Grill zu hauen.
Wie Franky schon ganz richtig sagt: 





> Schuppen oder Hautabziehen brauchst Du dabei nicht. Die Kammschuppen sitzen eh so fest, daß ich das Schuppen erst gar nicht anfange.


Am besten klappt es mit den überall erhältlichen &quot;Fischwendern&quot;, mit etwas Übung im Wenden kann man die Barsche auch direkt auf dem Grill umdrehen.
Da die Schuppen noch dran sind, hält sich das Kleben der Haut auf dem Grill in Grenzen und das Fleisch  im Innern bleibt fantastisch saftig.
Viel Spass beim verputzen.

wüscht Dir der Oldenburger


----------



## Schleie! (1. August 2002)

Hi Dude!
Wir hatten mal 2 Barsche um 15cm auf den Grill geschmissen. Ausgenommen und mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt. Ohne Alufolie, weil wir auch keine dabei hatten und man dazu keine Braucht. Die Haut machten wir erst beim Essen runter. Ich sage nur eines: Es war #6 :m und mmmmmmhhhhhh!


----------



## Bergi (1. August 2002)

HI!
Als wir am wasser mal Hunger schieben mussten(frühstück vergessen) und die Barsche wie verückt gebissen haben,haben wir uns jeder 2 etwa 20-25cm lange barsch genommen,ausgenommen,kopf ab und auf ein stock.Dann in einer Grillkuhle am Boden ein feuerchen gemacht und mit dem stock rein!War super lecker!Auch ohne Würze!
Für den kleinen Hunger einfach super!

Bergi


----------



## Dude (2. August 2002)

Hi,

hab`s inzwischen mal auf dem Grill in Folie probiert, hat eigentlich super geklappt, nur die vielen Gräten sind etwas problematisch.

Gruss
Dude


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2002)

Was für einen Fisch hast Du denn gegrillt Dude?
Ein Barsch aht doch außer der Mittelgräte und den Rippen kaum Gräten.
Oder hast Du versehentlich die Rückenflossen mitgemampft?
Aber Spaß bei Seite: Kein Problem Barsche mit der Haut zu grillen. 
Wer sie allerdings in Alufolie grillen will, sollte die stachligen Flossen vorher wegschneiden,denn asonst entfällt der Effekt des &quot;im eigenen Saft&quot; schmorens, da gerade die Flossen mit hunertprozentiger Sicherheit die Alufolie durchlöchern und damit undicht machen.
Salz und Pfeffer reicht als Gewürz völlig.


----------



## Dude (2. August 2002)

Hi Thomas9904,

hab` die Stacheln noch in der Zunge stecken :q 
Der Fisch hatte übrigens so 25cm, werde mich demnächst mal um etwas größere bemühen. Wie gesagt, bis jetzt habe ich C&R praktiziert und nur Filet aus dem Supermarkt verspeist. Vielleicht bin ich mit den Gräten auch etwas überempfindlich. 

Gruss
Dude


----------



## chippog (9. August 2002)

@ dude! wie du hier gesehen hast, gibt es einig  möglichkeiten. ich probiere gerne durch direkten vergleich aus, welche mir am besten schmeckt, bin allerdings auch für &quot;schräge tips dankbar, weil man ja nie weiss, was so alles vergessen werden kann und wann und wo der hunger zuschlägt. und dass mit den gräten ist echt übungssache, allerdings auch vom der grösse des fisches abhängig. bei ganz kleinen filets stecke ich schon mal ein ganzes gegrilltes filet in den mund und spucke eventuelle gräten einfach wieder aus. und irgendwie gehört das &quot;gefriemel&quot; mit den gräten vor allem draussen in der natur mit dabei, da mich in der regel keiner treibt und trägt halt so zur gemütlichkeit und urigkeit mit dabei. lass es dir schmecken, an sonsten machst du was falsch. chippog, küchen und plattfischmod


----------

